# Toro weed trimmer 2 cycle



## Robb (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a two year old Toro 2 cycle weed trimmer. It starts easily, first pull, and when I first start it, it runs fine for a few minutes then it slows to idle speed only. I have replaced the plug, pulled the carb and cleaned and replaced. Once it is warm it will start immedicately but will not run faster than idle speed. Any ideas?


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

first thing that comes to mind is... is the throttle cable hooked up? and if so is it moving when you adjust the throttle?
maybe the idle spring?


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

could be a bad coil, but if it starts fine that wouldnt make sense.


----------



## Robb (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, the I double checked the throttle cable when I reinstalled the carb. It will some times run fine, then drop to an idle speed and if I hold the throttle open for a few minutes sometimes it will return to full speed, some times not. If I shut it down and let it cool down to room temp then it will run fine again for 10 - 15 minutes then the process starts all over.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May have a plugged exhaust port or spark arrestor screen.


----------

